# unbekanntes gerät



## long85 (18. November 2014)

*unbekanntes gerät*

hallo,

mir wird im geräte manager ein unbekanntes gerät angegeben...bei den eigenschaften wird mir folgende hardware id angezeigt: NUSB3\ROOT_HUB30
habe via google gesucht, aber leider nur immer iwelche shareware programme zum download gefunden, sprich konnte es bisher nicht beheben....


wer kann helfen?

mfg


----------



## -Shorty- (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Hast du den USB 3.0 Treiber für dein Board installiert, falls nicht, mal versuchen. Aber nur vom Hersteller laden.

Ansonsten wäre schon hilfreich es gäbe einige Infos mehr.


----------



## long85 (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

also das board müsste installiert sein, habe einen treiber updater dafür benutzt....angezeigt wird mir auch ein usb 3.0 host controller im geräte manager....was müsstest dui denn noch wissen?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Einen Treiber Updater, soso. Na viel erfolg noch, an der Stelle würde ich dieses Windows schon neu aufsetzen.

Solche Programme müllen dir nur den Rechner voll und schaffen offensichtlich nicht mal Treiber zu updaten. 

Es ist sinnvoller sich auf die Hersteller Website des Mainboards zu begegeben und sich dort entsprechend die Treiber zu besorgen.

Infos wären:   
-verwendetes Betriebsystem
-komplette Boardbezeichnung
- allgemeine Angaben zum CPU, GPU, Arbeitsspeicher und Laufwerken

Sieh erstmal zu das den Treiber Updater wieder wegbekommst, anschließend saugst du dir die passenden Treiber vom Hersteller direkt. Ich würde aber gleich nochmal von vorn beginnen (Win neu aufsetzen), ernsthaft.
Vieles findet auch schon der Windows Updater, muss man nur etwas Geduld haben, weil Gerätetreiber meist erst sehr spät beim Update mitkommen. Also nach gefühlten 200 Sicherheitsupdates kommt dann mal ein Treiber mit.

Wenn dir das alles zu viel ist oder du dir unsicher bist melde dich doch hier nochmal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Dort tummeln sich sehr viele hilfsbereite und freundliche User. Wenn du dort mal nachfragst hast du gleich jemand zur Seite der dir etwas unter die Arme greift. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## long85 (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

hmm, naja das wär ansich kein dinh habe windows  gestern erst neu aufgelegt...

betriebssystem: win7 ultimate 64 bit
board: asus m4a77t/usb3.0
cpu: amd phenom II x 4 965
ram: kingston hyper x blue 3x 2 gb ddr3 1600
grafik: amd radeon r9 270x
festplatten: san disk 128gb ssd
                hytachi 650gb

no name dvd brenner

was benötige ich denn alles an treibern zwingend nach windows neu install?  ebi dem updater waren das unmengen...^^


----------



## Kusanar (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

diese "treiber-updater" sind der größte mist, dan kann ich shorty nur beipflichten. im schlimmsten fall fängst du dir adware / spyware oder noch schlimmeres ein...

wo shorty schon erwähnt hat, am besten die treiber direkt vom hersteller beziehen, in deinem fall von Mainboards - M4A77T/USB3 - ASUS

wenn du von dort alles installierst was unter "Chipset", "Audio", "LAN" und "USB" ist, kannst du nix falsch machen. bei "Audio" bitte nur den lezten treiber und nicht alle drei  (also den mit der nummer Version 6.0.1.950). danach im gerätemanager nachschauen, da sollte nun alles passen und kein gerät mehr mit ausrufezeichen oder fragezeichen im symbol auftauchen.

grafikkarten-treiber natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## -Shorty- (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Geh zur Asus Website und Support bzw Downloads. Such nach deinem Board m4a77t und zieh dir erstmal alle Treiber.
Diese dann am besten auf ne andere Festplatte oder nen Stick speichern, win neu machen, erstmal alle updates durchlaufen lassen und dann mit den Treiber anfangen. Wie gesagt, vieles kommt schon übers Win-Update mit rein aber erst sehr spät.

Dann schauste wieder in deinem Gerätemanager was noch so fehlt und obs Hinweise gibt was es sein könnte. Wie eben mit deinem USB3.0 Host und suchst dir dann von den heruntergeladenen Treibern entsprechend was raus.

Auch da gibts manchmal mehrere Treiber für einen Controller, im Zweifel alle durchtesten. Die Setups testen meist selbst vor der Installation ob entsprechende Controller vorhanden sind und verweigern dann von selbst die Installation wenn nicht.
Damit müllst du das Windows lange nicht so zu wie der Treiber-Updater.

Solang es noch nicht weh tut, machs Win neu.


----------



## long85 (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

ok vielen dank euch beiden für die schnelle hilfe  werd mich gleich ans werk setzen und windows neu auflegen


----------



## blackbird (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Deine Mainboardtreiber solltest du hier bekommen:


www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/M4A77T/HelpDesk_Download/ 

Normalerweise brauchst du folgende Treiber:

- Chipsatz
- Grafiktreiber (direkt von AMD/Nvidia)
- Audio Treiber
- Lan Treiber 
- geg. SATA AHCI/Raid Treiber
- Windows Update nicht vergessen 

Habe allerdings auf der Asus Seite bei deinem Board keinen expliziten USB3 Treiber gefunden. Bist du dir sicher das da hinter die Mainboardbezeichnung nicht noch ein /USB3 gehört? 

Hier einmal das gleiche Board, nur mit USB3 Support:

www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/M4A77TUSB3/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Kusanar (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Also den Link zur Asus-Seite für die Downloads hab ich vorhin schon gepostet, und ja da ist auch explizit ein Treiber für den USB 3.0 Chip von NEC dabei...


----------



## zinki (18. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

Ich gehe ungern auf die Hersteller Seiten, da dort eher ältere Versionen angeboten werden (wobei diese auf jeden Fall laufen sollten).
 Ich suche mir Chipsatz, Grafikkarten, Audio (vor allem den), Lan, etc. immer von der Seite, der die Hardware ursprünglich gebaut hat. 
 Bei Realtek eben auf der Realtek Seite bei Intel bei Intel direkt an so on ... dort bekommt man immer die aktuellsten.


----------



## long85 (19. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*

okay, ich habe nun den 3.0 treiber von NEC installiert....das unbekannte gerät ist weg-.....seltsam ist nun nur das ich im geräte manager nun einen NEC electronics USB 3.0 root hub und einen renesas electronics usb 3.0 host controller eingetragen habe....hä? kann das hinnhauen? bzw was ist überhaupt der unterschied der beiden?


----------



## Freakless08 (19. November 2014)

*AW: unbekanntes gerät*



zinki schrieb:


> Ich gehe ungern auf die Hersteller Seiten, da dort eher ältere Versionen angeboten werden (wobei diese auf jeden Fall laufen sollten).
> Ich suche mir Chipsatz, Grafikkarten, Audio (vor allem den), Lan, etc. immer von der Seite, der die Hardware *ursprünglich gebaut hat*.


 Ich bezweifel das Foxconn und andere chinesische oder thailändische Hersteller die Treiber von seinen Auftragsfertiger hostet geschweigedenn programmiert.


----------

